# Thanksgiving dinner in Carlsbad



## bslag (Nov 3, 2007)

Any suggestions of where to eat Thanksgiving dinner in Carlsbad?

Thanks


----------



## Luanne (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay, this isn't exactly in Carlsbad, but I'd check to see what is going on for Thanksgiving at the Hotel del Coronado in San Diego.

From their website:

The Del is pleased to present several festive Thanksgiving options on Thursday, November 22. The oceanfront Ballroom and magnificent Crown Room feature elegant buffet dinners decked with all the trimmings and live musical entertainment. 1500 OCEAN and Sheerwater offer special menus along with spectacular Pacific views. This year, the resort’s holiday programs will be kicked off on Thanksgiving weekend, including seaside ice-skating and the illumination of 100,000 white lights.

http://www.hoteldel.com/holidays/


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 4, 2007)

Olympic Resort has a very nice buffet -- we live in Carlsbad and have eaten there twice.


----------



## Neil Bock (Nov 16, 2007)

Dini's Restaurant which overlooks the beach at Tamarack Beach Resort has a nice Thanksgiving buffet.  http://www.preferredguestlist.com/aci/SEFull3.php?targetID=181627&&emailSentID=5200078&&clientID=116


----------



## Barbeque (Nov 17, 2007)

I know this isn't what most would think for Thanksgiving
But I would check out Fish House Vera Cruz.  I don't know if they are open but I would prefer one of their fish dinners any day of the year.  

After reading Neil's post again  I will add we ate at Dini's once it was very good  I imagine it would be very good for a Thanksgiving meal.   It might also depend on where you are staying and if you wanted  a few cocktails,  Dinis is located on the site of the Tamarack Beach Resort.  Carlsbad Inn has Fidel's Mexican restaurant on site and Fish House Vera Cruz is a short walk from either.  Also there are many more restaurants in Carlsbad.


----------



## LGG (Nov 19, 2007)

*Thanksgiving in Carlsbad - Aviara Hotel*



bslag said:


> Any suggestions of where to eat Thanksgiving dinner in Carlsbad?
> 
> Thanks



I think the best place in Carlsbad would be Four Seasons Hotel, Aviara, at the California Bistro.  Beautiful buffet, with all you can drink champagne.  It is $85 per person, so its on the pricey side.  The Aviara Golf Club will be having the same buffet.  Reservations required, with credit card, and today is the last day to cancel without your credit card being charged.  They do have openings - I just checked.  the number is:  (760) 603-3773

The also have a different buffet at Vivace's in the hotel - probably even more pricey!


----------

